# Favorite rides near Gilroy, CA



## roadndirt (Jun 9, 2007)

What are your favorite road loops in the Gilroy, CA area from 20-60 miles in length?


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

Try to google the route for the Tierra Bella century (held in April every year). That route includes the 3 most interesting loops out of Gilroy: Gilroy Hot Springs/Canada, Uvas/Chesbro Reservoirs, and Metcalf/San Felipe. The 100 mile route does all 3 loops. The 100K route does only the first 2.


----------



## roadndirt (Jun 9, 2007)

*Thanks for the suggestions*

Thanks for the suggestions. Have you ever gone up and over 152 to Watsonville?


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

roadndirt said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. Have you ever gone up and over 152 to Watsonville?


Hecker Pass (152) is a nice climb out of Gilroy and a fantastic descent into Watsonville. Then what? I'm not sure I would ride it the other direction. Your best bet is to make it a loop by taking 129 down into San Juan Bautista, heading to Hollister, then back to Gilroy. That's about 60 miles.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

http://routes.home.att.net/ggc_list.htm


----------



## Bianchiguy (Sep 8, 2005)

Another really nice ride of about 66 miles is to the Pinnacles National Monument. It's a short drive from Gilroy and worth it.Start at the Ridgemark Country Club in Hollister. From Ridgemark, take Hwy. 25 which will take you through Tres Pinos and Paicines to Hwy.146 and on into the Pinnacles. On the return on Hwy.25, turn left on Cienega which will keep you from doing an out and back. As you probably already know, it can get really hot back in those hills, so choose your ride day wisely.


----------

